# Zebra nerite snails



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Unlike mystery snails, they don't have tempting anntenai (IDK...) for a Betta to bite and scrape his head on. They also eat diatoms and algae mainly. That's right, go zebra nerite snails!

Does anyone keep them with Bettas? And do they eat the diatoms that are on sand (I hate how they form on substrate and can't be cleaned up, and since a snail has a hard time moving around on sand I'm not sure that they'd eat the algae and diatoms on it) Thanks.


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

Ive got one with my betta, and they get along fine


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I have been looking for a nerite snail forever! No one has them here 
I was going to buy online, but 6.00-8.00 shipping for 1 snail is a bit too much for me.They truly are cool snails. :]


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

On the Petco site, they're listed as "Marine". Are there two different types, or are they either/or?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

They can live in fresh, but only reproduce in saltwater.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh, okay! Thank you!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I have one (olive, though- not zebra)
They so funny :3 <3 I love him!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Does anyone have any pics?


----------

